# Festa Brew Double Oatmeal Stout - How much dextrose



## DaveM (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I've made 2 beer kits before, both of the Brewhouse ones. They both came with the dextrose included in the kit. This Festa Brew Double Oatmeal Stout kit I bought doesn't have the included dextrose, and the instructions say to add 1 - 1.5 cups of it, depending on my tastes.

The truth is that I have no clue how much carbonation a stout should have. Can anyone shed any light as to how much dextrose I should add to this kit?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Putterrr (Oct 31, 2011)

I have made 4 festa brew kits, brown ale, pale ale, blonde lager and cervaza. they are the best kits i have done 

i used 1 1/4 cups dextrose in each, only the cervaza was a bit fizzy compared to the others but still nice

let me know how your stout turns out as i will be making 3 different ones this winter

cheers


----------



## DaveM (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Putterrr (Hey, I notice you're from PLeasantville...I used to live in Yarmouth!)

I ended up doing the carbonation before your reply. What I ended up doing was going to an online calculator and finding out how many volumes of CO2 an oatmeal stout should have. (2.0-2.4). Then I took the average, and using another online calculator I figured out that this means to add 128 g of dextrose. So I added 129 g (I guess 1 extra gram for good measure! haha).

I won't be trying this beer for at least another week or so, but I'll let you know how it turned out.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2011)

Have you guys ever tried partial mash? Ive only made one wort in bag kit and although it was OK it wasnt comparable to a partial mash IMO but must admit it was easy. It was the Brewhouse Cream Ale years ago basically when Brewhouse came out or when it first came over here to the states.


----------



## DaveM (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not really a beer maker...just a few kits. Funny you should mention the Brewhouse Cream Ale...I just bought that a few days ago from my LHBS. I've tried their Honey Bonde Ale and their Red Ale, and both were fantastic. I'll also be making their Winterfest very soon too. What did you think of the Cream Ale?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2011)

For being as easy as it is it was very good but IMO they dont compare to partial mash or even better all grain. For someone who doesnt want to get involved in that extra work though these kits are pretty good!


----------



## Putterrr (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Wade

I have only made kits and like wine, the bigger the kit the better the product. I only make 3-4 kits a year so have never tried anything else. I look to get a decent tasting beer at a reasonable price and the festa brew fits the bill.

Among my friends, everyone makes wine (unfortunately not always the best wine - ie costco) but I'm the only one that makes beer (and skeeter pee). I guess we're not that adventurous.

Cheers


----------

